# Got the Call from the Union



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

You have to do what's best for you at the time. Sometimes that doesn't line up with your goals or aspirations. That being said, hauling cars doesn't have anything to do with line work. 

I know in my area, they wanted to see you working in the trade in some capacity, whether it's as a helper or even nonunion, so that you've been exposed to the trade and are still interested. You'd be surprised at the number of people that apply, get in the apprenticeship and discover that they don't even like the trade. 

Who knows what kind of connections you would've made as a ground hand...maybe none, maybe the one that helps you into the program.


----------



## linecall (Jun 2, 2016)

@drewsserviceco, i really appreciate you for taking out time to giving your input.

Ill give a little bit more info about me sir, I served 10 years in the Air Force and 4 in the Air Forces elite construction team RED HORSE as a Pavements and Heavy Equipment guy so im not stranger to hard work.

I honeslty undertand what you conveying on making a connection, and if all else falls, i can always go to line school, but i honestly need to take-care of my prioritizes,
I had 4 hours to make this choice yesterday


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

With your attitude, you will find success in any endeavor I'm sure. We've all been at the crossroads and it's never an easy decision. It's how quickly we make peace with our decision and fully commit to it that determines our success. Partial commitment can only render partial success.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds like you did the right thing. Good luck with the new career.


----------

